

Tahoe-lafs: open source, secure, decentralized, fault-tolerant filesystem - pmorici
http://allmydata.org/trac/tahoe

======
bayareaguy
While I wouldn't say they are secure, decentralized or fault-tolerant,
according to searchyc the Tahoe-LAFS announcements themselves certainly do
appear to be spread across multiple HN posts.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=809038> (17 hours ago)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=737464> (36 days ago)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=250566> (415 days ago)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=149283> (527 days ago)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=148202> (529 days ago)

------
kragen
This kind of thing is increasingly important for the future of the network —
whether you're storing your files in a warehouse-scale computer or a netbook,
automatic redundancy is mandatory. Tahoe is a particularly important
experiment because it shows how to get that kind of redundancy in a
distributed environment without a central authority.

